# Mixing gravel/Aqua soil? Bad idea?



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

You can save even more if you eliminate the sand. Just use Black Beauty Blasting sand also called Black Diamond found at Tractor Supply. Slope it to nothing or just below the rim on the bottom in the front so you can't see it under the ADA.


----------

